
How Google Rediscovered the 19th Century - cpeterso
https://chronicle.com/blogs/conversation/2013/07/22/how-google-rediscovered-the-19th-century/
======
mathattack
An exciting new (old) world is opened up. Interesting that much of this
happens as a right of copyright expiration.

